# Interesting prewar Schwein.



## bikewhorder (Mar 30, 2017)

https://maine.craigslist.org/bik/6062904552.html


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 30, 2017)

Pretty cool. Is it your ad?
What size wheels?


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 30, 2017)

Who's this guy on the badge?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2017)

pedal_junky said:


> Who's this guy on the badge?View attachment 443770



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antoine_de_la_Mothe_Cadillac


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 30, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antoine_de_la_Mothe_Cadillac
> View attachment 443772



Antoine, my man!


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 30, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Pretty cool. Is it your ad?
> What size wheels?



No, its about 45 minutes away but its not a bike I need.  I was wondering about the wheel size as well.


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 30, 2017)

I think it's the same guy that's on @vincev van.


----------



## Maskadeo (Mar 30, 2017)

Definitely not this Antoine


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 30, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> I think it's the same guy that's on @vincev van.


----------



## vincev (Mar 30, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 443805



Thats the guy ! You win a bag of weed.Schedule pick up at Dave's place.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 31, 2017)

Maskadeo said:


> Definitely not this Antoine




You gotta watch this from 1:00 Post #8!!


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 1, 2017)

Maskadeo said:


> Definitely not this Antoine





pedal_junky said:


> Who's this guy on the badge?View attachment 443770



More proof our schools are useless. Yeah,just another dead white guy.


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 1, 2017)

PCHiggin said:


> More proof our schools are useless. Yeah,just another dead white guy.




.... ...


----------



## partsguy (Apr 4, 2017)

vincev said:


> Thats the guy ! You win a bag of weed.Schedule pick up at Dave's place. View attachment 443807




So that's why he's always smiling!


----------

